# Black Box MK2



## Darknova (Apr 19, 2008)

Anyone who has spoken to me about my PC within the past few months will know about my struggle towards what I see as perfection.

I was plagued with a bad motherboard, bad chip, and bad PSU. As well as my own frustrations blocking my way.

So in the past few months I've spent most of my pay packet on replacing all the components of my rig.

This is the fruit of my labours.

*Black Box Mk2*

Well I've run this hardware set up for a good 6 weeks and it's been running fine, but I could never break 3.3Ghz, because after 360Mhz FSB it wouldn't POST...which ironically, is the same issue I had with my old board. So I went ahead and bought a new PSU.









A Tagan BZ-600. A 600W modular Tagan PSU, with the patented "pipe-rock" modular system. Unlike the normal plastic type plugs you get with most modular PSUs, it uses a plug, with a screw lock to keep the cable held in.

I'd bought a Foxcon MARS 6 weeks previous, but was unhappy with the heat the NB and MOSFETs gave off, however I couldn't put the optional NB fan on as the Scythe Infinity I had got in the way.

My only option was to buy a smaller HSF, that performed better/on par with the Infinity. So while I was at it, why not buy a shite load of fans and heatsinks 

















So as you can see I added heatsinks to all MOSFETs around the CPU, and RAM sockets, and added 2 40mm fans to the main MOSFET heatsink, and the optional fan to the NB. Cooling is so much better now, although finding molexs and fan headers to power the fans was a bit of a struggle as I was trying to keep the PSU cables down to a minimum lol.

So, that's the MOSFETs and NB taken care of, what about the RAM?





Why, another fan of course 





This is the final full setup of my motherboard.





And again inside the case without the PSU.









I apologise for the very blurry picture in this one...

















That is my final set up, the new Black Box 

This I found interesting...





The colours around the cables light up 

Oh, and before people ask, I used a combination of double-sided tape and zip ties to attach the fans to the motherboard 


There was however a very unfortunate casualty of this project. My 3870 is dead and awaiting RMA


----------



## oli_ramsay (Apr 19, 2008)

Good job, I love the way the PSU colours light up.  Why don't you put a fan or 2 on top of your RAM?  Maybe 2 60mm ones either side so as not to block the tracer's LEDs?

I also like those little tiny MOSFET heatsinks, I was thinking about getting some for my board but I've just recycled an old NB heatsink and used double-sided thermal tape (the Mosfet Heatsink - MOS-C1 are ~£10).

Have you managed a better OC with your new PSU?


----------



## Darknova (Apr 19, 2008)

Well for now, the RAM cooling is sufficient, and I've not tried OC'ing any further.

My priority now is to get my 3870 replaced, or get a new one to replace it. Imagine being half-way through Assassin's Creed with no way to carry on playing...my 1950XT won't cut it at 1680, and it looks horrible at 1280


----------



## Darknova (Apr 20, 2008)

Added some more pics.


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 20, 2008)

Wow!! A whole lot of problems with one build  Hope after the 3870 is replaced everything goes well. Very nice setup. I like the "aftermarket" mobo fan mods. Good Luck with the rest.


----------



## Darknova (Apr 20, 2008)

blkhogan said:


> Wow!! A whole lot of problems with one build  Hope after the 3870 is replaced everything goes well. Very nice setup. I like the "aftermarket" mobo fan mods. Good Luck with the rest.



Yeah, I got the feeling it was because I rushed into buying my first ever Intel build. I then did a lot of research into all parts of my PC and found them all to be lacking in some way or another, so decided to monthly, replace parts until eventually I ended up with this.

The only 2 steps I have left is a new case, and a second 250Gb Spinpoint to RAID 0 my primary OS drives 

That and get my 3870 replaced


----------



## MKmods (Apr 25, 2008)

removing the center grill of the exhaust fan will help airflow a bunch. Very nice job


----------



## Darknova (Apr 25, 2008)

MKmods said:


> removing the center grill of the exhaust fan will help airflow a bunch. Very nice job



Does it really help that much? It's the same type of grill that's on the front one that's designed to catch dust, not stop airflow. I can remove it really easily because it's just screwed on.


----------



## MKmods (Apr 25, 2008)

some perforated metal only allows 20 to 40% of air to pass. If you have a 50CFM fan blocking MOST of the airflow will reduce it to the equivalent of a 60mm fan.


----------



## Darknova (Apr 25, 2008)

MKmods said:


> some perforated metal only allows 20 to 40% of air to pass. If you have a 50CFM fan blocking MOST of the airflow will reduce it to the equivalent of a 60mm fan.



Wow...I didn't know that...does that also work for intake fans too?


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 25, 2008)

Darknova said:


> Wow...I didn't know that...does that also work for intake fans too?



Yes, the effect is even more dramatic on the front intake fans, where you will get even more benefits. If you want maximum efficiency, then I am afraid you will have to cut out the front grilles.


----------



## Darknova (Apr 25, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> Yes, the effect is even more dramatic on the front intake fans, where you will get even more benefits. If you want maximum efficiency, then I am afraid you will have to cut out the front grilles.



I can remove the grills, like I said they are just screwed in because they are meant to catch dust.

The only one I won't remove is the one on the front of the case as it would spoil the look


----------

